# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  czy należy się rozebrać do pasa??

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie chciałbym się zapytać czy w przypadku kobiety do osłuchania klatki piersiowej tak aby wysłuchać tony i szmery serca musi ona ściągnąć biustonosz?? i czy tak samo jest przy badaniu EKG?? ponieważ ludzie podają sprzeczne informację chciałbym coś takiego wyjaśnić aby mieć jasność

----------


## Krzysztof

Zasadą badania fizykalnego klatki piersiowej jest rozebranie się do pasa, jednak z wiadomych i oczywistych względów nie jest to zwykle przestrzegane. Biustonosz nie sprawia większych problemów podczas osłuchiwania płuc, inaczej natomiast może być w przypadku osłuchiwania tonów serca, jest to sprawa indywidualna. Zależy to przede wszystkim od obfitości biustu, rodzaju stanika oraz przyzwyczajenia badającego. W przypadku dużego biustu u kobiety w biustonoszu szczególnie trudne jest osłuchiwanie zastawki mitralnej - jej pole znajduje się mniej więcej pod piersią. W przypadku badania ekg rzecz ma się podobnie - stanik może utrudniać badanie lub wręcz je uniemożliwiać, jeśli elektrody nie przypinane są osobo, lecz znajdują się na wspólnej gumowej taśmie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupiłam sobie prwdziwy stetoskop prubowałam sama się nim osłuchać ale kiepsko mi to idzie czy gdy przebyłam w domu lub jestem gdzieś ze znajomymi to czy moge poprosić rodzine lub kogos znajomego żeby mnie osłuchał ?za zwyczaj w gabientach lekarskich osłuchiwana jestem bez stanika czy sama też tak moge się osłuchać rozebrana do pasa czy tak będzie lepej szło badanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie chciałbym się zapytać czy w przypadku kobiety do osłuchania klatki piersiowej tak aby wysłuchać tony i szmery serca musi ona ściągnąć biustonosz?? i czy tak samo jest przy badaniu EKG?? ponieważ ludzie podają sprzeczne informację chciałbym coś takiego wyjaśnić aby mieć jasność


  tak to prawda to tych badań i do osłuchania stetoskopem u lekarza rodzinnego nalezy zdjać biustonosz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bardzo proszę o odpowiedż na moje pytanie

----------


## Emir

Witam. Rozebranie się do pasa łącznie ze stanikiem jest niezbędne dla prawidłowego przeprowadzenia badania osłuchowego serca i płuc. To, że niektórzy lekarze osłuchują pacjentki w staniku świadczy tylko, o tym, że w Polsce lekarz nie chce z reguły dochodzić się z pacjentką i z reguły daje spokój i bada w staniku, podczas gdy:
1. Stanik przykrywa dolne zastawki serca i uniemożliwia ich zbadanie
2. Stanik wywołuje szery na skutek tarcia o ciało, co fałszuje wynik badania płuc.
Zapraszam do mnie na badania, możemy przeprowadzić dokładne badanie serca i płuc.

----------

